# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  مبروك ألخطوبة حسان ألقضاة

## ميـسي

الف مبروووووووووووووووك لحبيبنا وللغالي على قلوبنا حسان القضاة
مبروك ألخطوبة الف مبروك لاحلا عريس
وربنا يتمملك بكل خير
مبروك
مبروووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
ندعوا الله أن يبارك لك هذه ألخطوبة
وأن يتم الزواج بألخير باقرب وقت ممكن
ويمنحكم الله الذرية الطيبة
مبروووووووووووووك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الف الف مبروك حسان الخطوبة 
انشالله بالرفاه والبنين 
وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف مبروك اخوي حسان والتمام على خير

----------


## حسان القضاة

والله يا عم ميسي ما حبيتك من اسمك يمكن لانه بشجع ريال مدريد :Bl (21):  :SnipeR (26): 
والله لا يبارك بالي كتب والي فكر والي اقترح وما يسلم فيكم مغز ابره :SnipeR (91):  :Copy Of Ag:  :Eh S(13):  :SnipeR (70): 
والناس بتحكيلي يا عريس وانا مش فاهم  :SnipeR (102): 
بكل الاحوال ما رح احكيلك " فال الله ولا فالك " ولا " بعيد الشر " بقول الله يسمع منك " ونفسي اعرف مصدر هالخبر اذا انا ما انعزمت ولا بعرف 
"اني ويه "  :SnipeR (6):  اشتم رائحة اعرفها بعيدا عن تمويه الايبهات وشكرا 
آخر شيء مستحيل اخطب بدون ما اعزم اعضاء المنتدى -مش كلهم كلهم - بس اغلبهم يعني :SnipeR (69):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> الف الف مبروك حسان الخطوبة 
> انشالله بالرفاه والبنين 
> وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى


الله يسلمك خيتي بس الموضوع اشاعه  :Bl (32): 
يالله شجعوني على فكره الزواج :Icon2:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> الف مبروك اخوي حسان والتمام على خير


تسلم يا غالي ... ان شاء الله بكل امورنا التمام على خير بس الخبر غير صحيح
بعدين بتزبط حفله بدون ديجي الاغاني منك :SnipeR (5):

----------

